
‘Perhaps the most important isotope’: how carbon-14 revolutionised science - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/aug/10/most-important-isotope-how-carbon-14-revolutionised-science
======
caymanjim
> The discovery that carbon atoms act as a marker of time of death transformed
> everything from biochemistry to oceanography – but the breakthrough nearly
> didn’t happen

This is a silly statement that's a pet peeve of mine; this breakthrough was
inevitable, given the state of science and technology. The only aspect that
wasn't certain was who'd discover it first and exactly when. If not Kamen, it
would have been someone else, and not too long after.

